# Sayin' Hi



## calobes (5/8/14)

Hey guys,
Shaunos noticed I lived coffs and told me about the coffs subforum so I thought I'd say hello.
Still a noob on extracts, definantly want to move to ag eventually though. 4 brews in and I got the bug 
Doubt any of you will want me at any case swaps yet  lol
Looking forward to talking brews with you and learn a thing or 2.

Cheers,
Calum


----------



## shaunous (5/8/14)

Nuttin wrong with extracts mate, I still do partials amongst my all grains. And my case swap was a partial to, tastes good, but after not carbonating in the bottle it was put down to not enough/tired yeast, only used one pack of US05 yeast for a 1.096 gravity IPA, slight overlook 

Welcome to the world of HomeBrew.


----------



## sp0rk (5/8/14)

Hi Calum, 
We'll be doing an all grain brew night at Mother's Milk in Sawtell soon, so we'll get you introduced to AG properly 
Let us know if you want a hand with anything or have any questions, I'm sure the other members will be more than happy to help out as well


----------



## shaunous (5/8/14)

I forgot all about that  

Any idea's when sp0rk?


----------



## calobes (5/8/14)

Thanks for the warm welcome boys, I live a (long) walking distance from mothers milk so I'll be keen for that when it happens.


----------



## sp0rk (5/8/14)

I'm not far either (Over towards Boambee IGA)
Not too far away, I'll have to drop in and talk to Courtney soon
I've got some stuff coming up most weekends for a bit, will most likely have to make it a friday night


----------



## calobes (6/8/14)

sp0rk said:


> I'm not far either (Over towards Boambee IGA)
> Not too far away, I'll have to drop in and talk to Courtney soon
> I've got some stuff coming up most weekends for a bigt, will most likely have to make it a friday night


 Yep, im right next to iga. I've still yet to even go there even though I keep telling myself "this weekend"


----------



## Arghonaut (8/8/14)

Did extract for ages when my second was born, before i got set up with a decent AG system that didn't take forever to produce beer.

Perfected the art of the "10 minute APA". Nice drop and wouldn't hesitate to do it again if i was stuck for time and my kegs were empty.


----------



## calobes (10/8/14)

Arghonaut said:


> Did extract for ages when my second was born, before i got set up with a decent AG system that didn't take forever to produce beer.
> 
> Perfected the art of the "10 minute APA". Nice drop and wouldn't hesitate to do it again if i was stuck for time and my kegs were empty.


10 minute APA extract recipe? APA's are my regular drink so i'd love to try that one day.


----------



## amarks6 (10/10/14)

Hi all,

I didn't know this forum was here - I'm in Safety Beach near Woolgoolga.

I started on extracts plus steeped grain a few years ago, then progressed to BIAB in a crown urn. Now I'm on a 3V system with a HERM-IT coil and temp control - experimenting with step mashes.

Good to know there's so many locals here.


----------



## shaunous (14/10/14)

Hey Dr Rummy,

Welcome mate.

Keep a look out around here as we'll be having a get together/brew day/beer session sometime in the next coupla months. Last couple have been a blast mate.

Shaun.


p.s. Normally we dont take this long to reply, only just checking old emails :lol:


----------



## Lincoln2 (19/10/14)

Late welcome to Calobes and Dr Rummy. Even though I am slighly further north (and therefore a better brewer and superior human being), I do head south occasionally and mix with the peasants.


----------



## shaunous (19/10/14)

and I have to admit he mixes well.


----------

